# 25% off



## plantman (Aug 20, 2013)

New Harbor Freight ad. 25% off any one item, store or internet.  Jim  S


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 20, 2013)

Where's the ad?


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 20, 2013)

HERE IT IS

http://www.mommysavesbig.com/printable-coupons/harborfreight-coupons-sept12.jpg


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2013)

You guys get all the luck!!!!


----------



## plantman (Aug 20, 2013)

The 25% cupon is good until 12/15/2013. Merry Chritmas !!!!    Jim  S


----------



## beck3906 (Aug 20, 2013)

Good stuff.....thanks.


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 20, 2013)

Now all we have to do is figure out what they sell that is even worth buying at 25% off!:biggrin:


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 20, 2013)

Dale Allen said:


> Now all we have to do is figure out what they sell that is even worth buying at 25% off!:biggrin:



Harbor freight gets a bad wrap......do they have some junk?  Yes.....but so do most other places.  If money is no object, why yes, never go in the store.  If you are looking for special tools or something you may only use a few times, they have it.  I regularly buy bits, sandpaper, gloves, measuring devices of all kinds, glues, and many more items.....at a fraction of the price of anywhere else.  Is it all made in china?  You bet......but so is everything else we use on a daily basis.  I wish it was different, but it's not.


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 20, 2013)

Steve, it was mostly a 'tongue-in-cheek' comment, see the big grin.
The only lathe I have ever owned come from there.
It's just that my brother has such good luck with stuff he gets there and many of mine break on the first use.  My bad luck I guess!


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a couple hours from any Rockler or Woodcraft, and an hour from Sears or Harbor Freight.  I've tried, but my wife and kids still don't fall for the regular Saturday "family time" trip to Harbor Freight......The only thing I have going for me is the Shopping Mall across the street.


----------



## plantman (Aug 21, 2013)

Briskar said:


> I'm a couple hours from any Rockler or Woodcraft, and an hour from Sears or Harbor Freight. I've tried, but my wife and kids still don't fall for the regular Saturday "family time" trip to Harbor Freight......The only thing I have going for me is the Shopping Mall across the street.


 
Steve; Buy what you need/want on the internet websites and have it delivered to your doorstep. What you pay in shipping should be a lot less than you would spend in gas, lunch, and those toys the kids can't live without. Many places offer free shippng after reaching a certain dollar amount. This will also give you more " family time " in the yard, park, or shop. Jim S


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Harbor Freight 25% Off coupon*

Plantman, where is the add that is good until 12/15/2013?

Seamus, the one you show is good until 9/12/13.  Thanks, I copied it to.

Ray


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 21, 2013)

Parking lot sale this weekend:

Harbor Freight Tools

And here's another coupon good till the end of the month:

http://images.harborfreight.com/cpi/emails/3313/b/images/hdr_02.jpg

Here is the coupon code:
78069507


----------



## plantman (Aug 21, 2013)

Ray; The ad I have is in the Augest 15-21 issue of Wiconsin Auto & RV and expires 12/15/2013. Code for this one is 63219325. They are the ones that you get free at the local food stores. May go by some other name in your area. Besides the one Seamus posted, I have found the 25% off ad in promocodesforyou.com, not sure of exporation date for this one is. Code is 65002072 Jim S


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 21, 2013)

This is what is printed on the bottoms of most the coupons:

"Cannot be used with other discounts, gifts cards, or on any of the following: compressors, generators, tool storage or carts, welders, floor jacks, or Campbell Hausfeld products."

Dose this mean it cannot be used on items that are currently listed at a sale price?


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 21, 2013)

PaulDoug said:


> This is what is printed on the bottoms of most the coupons:
> 
> "Cannot be used with other discounts, gifts cards, or on any of the following: compressors, generators, tool storage or carts, welders, floor jacks, or Campbell Hausfeld products."
> 
> Dose this mean it cannot be used on items that are currently listed at a sale price?



Pretty much.


----------



## plantman (Aug 21, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > This is what is printed on the bottoms of most the coupons:
> ...


 
John; I disagree with you on this one !! Whatever the price marked on the item, or in the flier, you get the one item discount on it, except those items listed in the very fine print. I just bought a 60 inch, 4 drawer, work bench from HF. Reg. price $249.99 Sale price $139.99. I used my 20% off coupon and ended up paying $111.99 plus tax. The "other discounts" means that you can not use more than one coupon on a single item. The other products that are limited is usualy because a manufacture will not let you discount below a set price, or they must maintain the 6% mark up law. Jim S


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 23, 2013)

plantman said:


> John; I disagree with you on this one !! Whatever the price marked on the item, or in the flier, you get the one item discount on it, except those items listed in the very fine print. I just bought a 60 inch, 4 drawer, work bench from HF. Reg. price $249.99 Sale price $139.99. I used my 20% off coupon and ended up paying $111.99 plus tax. The "other discounts" means that you can not use more than one coupon on a single item. The other products that are limited is usualy because a manufacture will not let you discount below a set price, or they must maintain the 6% mark up law. Jim S



Well, you need to tell this to my local HF.  I was going to buy a small chop saw that was on sale and they refused to give me the extra 20% off because it was covered by the 'one discount/item' policy


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now try and take that 25% off coupon to Home Depot and get 25% off the Drill Press.  I did that in the past.  I wonder if they still honor it.


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > John; I disagree with you on this one !! Whatever the price marked on the item, or in the flier, you get the one item discount on it, except those items listed in the very fine print. I just bought a 60 inch, 4 drawer, work bench from HF. Reg. price $249.99 Sale price $139.99. I used my 20% off coupon and ended up paying $111.99 plus tax. The "other discounts" means that you can not use more than one coupon on a single item. The other products that are limited is usualy because a manufacture will not let you discount below a set price, or they must maintain the 6% mark up law. Jim S
> ...


 
Sorry to hear that John. I have never had a problem with the coupon on any sale items at our store. If one looks at the fliers or on the website, everything they sell is at a discount from the regular price. This being true, nothing would qualify for the 20 or 25% discount !!! Many times you will get a gift card when you join the inside Track Club, and this can not be used with the one item coupon. Jim S


----------



## plantman (Aug 24, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> Now try and take that 25% off coupon to Home Depot and get 25% off the Drill Press. I did that in the past. I wonder if they still honor it.


 
Ron; I worked for Home Depot several years ago, and at that time they would price match any item that you had an ad for as long as it wasn't off the internet, plus give you an extra 10% as long as it was the same make and model. I have seen people come in with generic coupons for 20% off any one item and sometimes they would honor it, sometimes they would not, depended on the manager on the floor, and how much they needed customer count or sales. I don't know what their policy is now on the coupon, but they still price match plus 10%. Jim S


----------

